# Stories of success on 2nd try please



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

OK I'm starting to obsess a bit now and I've still got 3-4 months to go before my next treatment   

Looking at people's signatures it seems that if they are not successful on their first attempt it takes 4+ tries often with additional tests/drugs to get their BFP.  I know it's probably not really the case but I'm starting to get the idea into my head that as my first ivf didn't work the next one won't either    Please please can I have some tales of ivf working on your 2nd try to help me banish the negative thoughts.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our fresh cycle (2 good day 3 embryos) didn't work but our FET (2 x blasts) did. I think sometimes the embryos, though they look good, are abnormal, or the womb lining isn't perfect or the embryos don't end up in a good spot. 

If you got such good embryos last time, your chances do look good. Good luck!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i got bfn on my first ivf, but bfp on my 2nd. (fet) (twins)


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you ladies for taking the time to reply, I can feel my PMA coming back    We've changed our diet, taking supplements for longer and DH is giving up smoking far earlier this time and I've been determined to go into this treatment with the most positive outlook possible but that had started to dip until I read your posts - thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

the first ivf i had all the stuff.....pineapple juice up to my neck, i lost a stone in weight, brazil nuts, coQ10, pregnacare.....the whole shabang ....and i got bfn. i know how hard it can get, how it can really brake your spirit   

i was so down after the bfn, i put a stone on in 8 weeks, and threw the pineapple juice etc in the bin. all i did was get pregnacare PLUS vitamins that had omega as well....and i got bfp.

i had ectopic and misc before bfn, so my luck officially stank. then from nowhere it changed. please dont lose hope, because there is always chance, its just a game of chance, please hang on in there.

am routing for you, lots positive vibes


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi cosmicgirl,
i read a wonderful book that really helped me get and stay positive.
its so important to have a positive mental attuide . 
the book is called THE SECRET by Rhonda Byrne
it really helped me through a very difficult time in my life 
i hope your treatment goes well. 
i tock folic acid, vit b12, i got pregnent on a FET.
ill be thinking about you and sending you baby dust   
best of luck and stay positive xx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Cosmicgirl - hope you are doing okay, I remember cycling with you earlier this year.



Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread.  I am extremely interested in 2nd IVF cycle stories too, as I am due to start D/Ring tomorrow following a BFN in August this year.  I had reflexology once a month prior to my first attempt but this time I am trying acupuncture to see if it is any better.  To date, I have found my sessions really good.  I am also taking Zita West vitamins.  I hope I am not overdoing it but am so desperate to get a BFP.


Take care,
Gypsy Moon xxxx


----------



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey dont give up hope! I was successful on my 2nd IVF. I now have the most amazing 2 year old daughter as proof! 1st cycle DH was taking what seemed like hundreds of vits every day! Both of us had acupuncture. 2nd cycle DH just took a general multi vit. He gave up acupuncture but I continued. We had treatment abroad and I was a lot more relaxed. Had a lovely holiday and even a glass of wine the day of ET. Think that is all we did differently.
Good luckxxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

we had a bfn last summer then got a bfp on our 2nd go, we didn't change our lifestyle at all the 2nd time round, well apart from me not drinking obv and neither of us smoke anyway.

lots of people get lucky the 2nd time round. good luck!


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm with all the ladies who did not do anything extraordinarily special (drinking pineapple juice etc.) try to chillout as much as possible.  

I think with my first go I was so tense about is this okay, is that okay etc. I was driving myself nuts.

Anyhoo, good luck

Good Vibrations


----------



## Carina (Jun 19, 2009)

As you can see from & pic, I was successful on my 2nd attempt.  I did the opposite, first time I did nothing extra, the second I threw everything at it & more, mostly diet & vitamins/minerals & lots of rest in the 2WW.  I've never smoked & drink occasionally (I did miss the odd tipple though!).
Best of luck


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

2nd time worked for me.  My clinic gave me "the full works" 2nd time round - steroids and growth hormone - and I'm 11 weeks pregnant today


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread cosmicgirl! It's given me some PMA too. I've not long finished my first failed IVF cycle myself and also worried I will not be successful next time either. I only had one grade 1 embryo to have transferred but AF arrived on day 12. 
xx


----------



## Niknaks (Sep 21, 2010)

After a BFN the first time, I also got my BFP on the second IVF cycle.

I seem to remember our consultant telling us that statistically there's slightly greater success rates on the second try than the first! 

Maybe because, like others have said, 2nd time round you have a better idea what the treatment will feel like, and can be more realistic (and a teeny bit less stressed!) Also the clinic can sometimes tailor the 2nd treatment more, having seen how you respond the first time.

Personally I felt a lot more mentally prepared on the second go, and less hung up about trying to do everything perfectly.

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck  

Niknaks
xxx


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2010)

Perfectly timed thread for me - thanks Cosmic girl. We got BFN on boxing day after 1st IVF and looking for ways to get my PMA back. Have treated myself with a few drinks here and there but I am also feeling confused about what to eat and not and think that any extra worry means its not worth it.

Diddy16 how did your follow-up consultation go? We have ours this week and I'm not sure what they will recommend in terms of resting before our next round of treatment.

Here's to success on round 2
xx


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Slug!
We had our F/U at the clinic but have had to move clinics as they are not tx private patients at the mo. Old consultant said they wouldn't do anything different next time. The consultant at the new clinic also said that I would be on the same drugs as before-450 Menopur & Suprecur. They might increase my steroids to twice a day and will give me oestrogen to try to stop an early bleed as happened last time. If we go ahead this cycle I'll be starting as soon as AF arrives which should be in a couple of days! Have a stinking cold at the mo though!
Good luck with the F/U!
xxxx


----------



## shani10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi im a bourn hall lady to
we had bfn first time, i didnt do much prep just the healthy eating, basic folic acid and meds from clinic, took 2 weeks off for 2ww and nothing, 2nd time was fet, i didnt stress over diet(dont drink or smoke anyway), did the pinapple juice thing but gave up after a while a got sick of drinking it!!i took lots of natural suppliments from angel bumps fertility protocal(in pre treatment section)but checked with doctor first, the other thing i did was accupuncture, i wasnt so stressed out this time because of it, had many sessions including one day before transfer and one after.  Also went back to work day 3 of transfer(am a nanny for 5 children under 5 so wasnt a quiet job!) and here i am now 6 days until my due date!   everybody is different but   it can and will happen   
shani x


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

Second time was a charm for me! First cycle had acupuncture etc, second cycle they upped the menopur at my insistence and I took the 2ww off work, and am 31 wks pgnt with twins now. Keep positive!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh kitkat i had my twins 21st feb....(09) ..good luck chick

.........

i remember thinking if it couldent work first time, then what difference would a second time make...if that makes sense. the only thing that kept me going was the 2 embies in there instead of 1. but its all about the embies, and they stuck. each tx is completley different as the embies are. 

good luck girls


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks AQ!

Tbh I was planning our third tx whilst stimminng as I really didn't think it would work


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kitkat - i was dreading the bfn only 8 weeks after my first bfn...thinking i'd defo neeed anti depressants.....thank god it worked    theres a whole twins thread on here you know which is very useful


----------

